# Ryzen Memory IC Collection Thread



## GamingWiidesire

*To participate in the list all you have to do is download the portable program (no install necessary) Thaiphoon Burner and post a screenshot of your RAM here.*

A list of missing RAM kits is at the end of the post.

In general (on Ryzen) you can expect up to 3466 MHz (without BCLK-OC) with Samsung B-Die (on AGESA 1.0.0.6+ Bios Versions), up to 2933 MHz (without BCLK-OC) with Samsung D/E/S-Die (AGESA 1.0.0.5+). Hynix A/M-Die are mostly working @ 3200 MHz with AGESA 1.0.0.5+. Do note that Dual Rank RAM is faster than Single Rank. E.g. 2933 MHz Dual Rank is faster than 3200 MHz Single Rank. Single/Dual Rank is not to be confused with Single/Dual Channel (Dual Channel is always better).

You can expect *color* subvariants (see legend below) of G.Skill RAM to have the same IC as the regular version. This is why color/RGB versions are listed as the standard version, e.g. GVR -> GVK / GTZKW -> GTZ, unless no "standard" version exists (e.g. F4-3000C15D-16GVR & F4-3000C16D-16GTZR).

Legend:


*Model number**Version**Listed Model number*GFXGray Flare X "optimized" for RyzenGFXGFXRRed Flare X "optimized" for RyzenGFXGTZ(A)Silver/red Trident ZGTZ(A)GTZBSilver/red Trident Z with higher subtimingsGTZBGTZKWBlack/white Trident ZGTZGTZKOBlack/orange Trident ZGTZGTZKYBlack/yellow Trident ZGTZGTZSKSilver/black Trident ZGTZGTZSWSilver/white Trident ZGTZGTZRBlack/RGB Trident ZGTZGVKBlack Ripjaws VGVKGVKB/GVGBBlack Ripjaws V with higher subtimingsGVKBGVRRed Ripjaws VGVKGVRBRed Ripjaws V with higher subtimingsGVKBGVSSilver Ripjaws VGVK

3000 MHz CL15 & 3200 MHz CL16 are special cases because multiple subtiming versions exist (e.g. CL16-16-16-36 & CL16-18-18-38).
*Entries marked with * indicate that you may get Samsung or Hynix IC, both variants exist with the same model number.*

K4A8G085WB (Samsung) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL14F4-3000C14D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL14F4-3000C14D-16GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Dominator 3000 MHz CL15CMD16GX4M2B3000C158Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Flare X 3200 MHz CL14F4-3200C14D-16GFX8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14F4-3200C14D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14F4-3200C14D-16GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15F4-3200C15D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15F4-3200C15D-16GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoGeIL Evo X 3200 MHz CL16GEX416GB3200C16ADC8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3400 MHz CL16CMU32GX4M4C3400C168Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3400 MHz CL16CMU32GX4M4B3400C168Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3466 MHz CL16CMK32GX4M4B3466C168Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3466 MHz CL16F4-3466C16D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCrucial Elite 3466 MHz CL16BLE2K8G4D34AEEAK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL15F4-3600C15D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL16F4-3600C16D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz CL16F4-3600C16D-16GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Dominator 3600 MHz CL16CMD32GX4M4B3600C168Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3600 MHz CL16CMK32GX4M4B3600C168Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL17F4-3600C17D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz CL17F4-3600C17D-16GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoKFA2 HOF 3600 MHz CL17HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162K8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3600 MHz CL18CMK32GX4M4B3600C188Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3733 MHz CL17F4-3733C17D-16GTZA8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoTeamgroup T-Force 3733 MHz CL18TXD416G3733HC18ADC018Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3866 MHz CL18F4-3866C18D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 4000 MHz CL18F4-4000C18D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 4000 MHz CL19F4-4000C19D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 4000 MHz CL19CMK32GX4M4B4000C198Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 4133 MHz CL19F4-4133C19D-16GTZA8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 4266 MHz CL19F4-4266C19D-16GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieSingleSingleJedec Info



K4A4G085WD (Samsung) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*GeIL Dragon 3000 MHz CL15GWW416GB3000C15DC4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15*F4-3000C15D-16GTZ4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000 MHz CL15F4-3000C15Q-32GRKB4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GVK4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GVKB4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3333 MHz CL16F4-3333C16D-16GVK4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3400 MHz CL16F4-3400C16D-16GVK4Gb Samsung D-DieDualDoubleJedec Info

K4A4G085WE (Samsung) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15F4-3000C15D-16GTZB4Gb Samsung E-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GTZ4Gb Samsung E-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GTZB4Gb Samsung E-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16F4-3200C16D-16GVGB4Gb Samsung E-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16F4-3400C16D-16GTZ4Gb Samsung E-DieDualDoubleJedec Info

K4A4G085WS (Samsung) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*TeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16THRD416G3200HC16CDC014Gb Samsung S-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoTeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16THWD416G3200HC16CDC014Gb Samsung S-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoTeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16THBD416G3200HC16CDC014Gb Samsung S-DieDualDoubleJedec Info

H5AN8G8NAFR/H5AN8G8NMFR (Hynix) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*G.Skill Flare X 2400 MHz CL15F4-2400C15D-16GFX8Gb Hynix ?-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 2400 MHz CL15F4-2400C15D-16GTZR8Gb Hynix A-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 2600 MHz CL16CMK16GX4M2B2666C168Gb Hynix A-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 MHz CL16F4-2800C16D-16GVG8Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15*F4-3000C15D-16GTZ8Gb Hynix A-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL15F4-3000C15D-16GVKB8Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15CMK16GX4M2B3000C158Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15CMK16GX4M2B3000C158Gb Hynix ?-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoTeamGroup T-Force 3000 MHz CL16TLRED416G3000HC16CDC018Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz CL16F4-3000C16D-16GISB8Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL16F4-3000C16D-16GTZR8Gb Hynix A-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GTZ8Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GTZR8Gb Hynix A-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16*F4-3200C16D-16GVKB8Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3200 MHz CL16CMK16GX4M2B3200C168Gb Hynix ?-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoEVGA SuperSC 3200 MHz CL168GX-D4-3200-MR8Gb Hynix ?-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoKingston Predator 3200 MHz CL16HX432C16PB3K2/168Gb Hynix M-DieSingleSingleJedec InfoKingston Predator 3333 MHz CL16HX433C16PB3K2/168Gb Hynix ?-DieSingleSingleJedec Info

H5AN4G8NAFR/H5AN4G8NMFR (Hynix) Memory Chips:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*G.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 MHz CL15F4-2400C15D-16GVR4Gb Hynix M-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoKingston Savage 3000 MHz CL15HX430C15SB2K2/164Gb Hynix A-DieDualDoubleJedec Info

16GB (32GB Kit) Module List:


*Name**Model number**IC**Rank**Sided**Source*G.Skill Flare X 2400 MHz CL15F4-2400C15D-32GFX8Gb Hynix ?-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoCrucial Sport 2666 MHz CL16BLS2K16G4D26BFSC8Gb Micron B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 MHz CL14F4-2800C14D-32GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL14F4-3000C14D-32GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL14F4-3000C14D-32GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL15F4-3000C15D-32GVR8Gb Hynix M-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoCorsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15CMK32GX4M2B3000C158Gb Hynix ?-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14F4-3200C14D-32GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14F4-3200C14D-32GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15F4-3200C15D-32GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15F4-3200C15D-32GVK8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16F4-3200C16D-32GTZA8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16F4-3200C16D-32GVK8Gb Hynix M-DieDualDoubleJedec InfoG.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16F4-3400C16D-32GTZ8Gb Samsung B-DieDualDoubleJedec Info

Some of the missing Thaiphoon Screenshots:
Trident Z:


F4-2800C15D-16GTZ
F4-2800C15D-16GTZB
F4-3000C15D-16GTZB

Ripjaws V:


F4-2800C15D-16GVSB
F4-2800C15D-16GVR
F4-3000C15D-16GVKB
F4-3000C15D-16GVGB
F4-3466C16D-16GVK

Many 16GB module (32GB kits) are still missing!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Post updated with many more Kits


----------



## aepseidhe

F4-3200C15Q-32GVK - please add this to the missing list ... (it is single rank/side samsung based set of 4x8 GB)


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK - please add this to the missing list ... (it is single rank/side samsung based set of 4x8 GB)


I already told you on Reddit, but here we go again:

Both F4-3200C15Q-32GVK and F4-3200C15D-16GVK consist of F4-3200C15-8GVK modules.

2 * F4-3200C15-8GVK modules -> F4-3200C15D-16GVK

4 * F4-3200C15-8GVK modules -> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK

Notice the "D" and "Q":

C15D (Dual Kit)

C15Q (Quad Kit)

This is how you can differentiate between F4-3200C15Q-32GVK and F4-3200C15D-32GVK:

F4-3200C15*Q*-32GVK -> *4x* 8GB

F4-3200C15*D*-32GVK -> *2x* 16GB


----------



## aepseidhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I already told you on Reddit, but here we go again:
> 
> Both F4-3200C15Q-32GVK and F4-3200C15D-16GVK consist of F4-3200C15-16GVK modules.
> 
> 2 * F4-3200C15-16GVK modules -> F4-3200C15D-16GVK
> 4 * F4-3200C15-16GVK modules -> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK
> 
> Notice the "D" and "Q":
> C15D (Dual Kit)
> C15Q (Quad Kit)
> 
> This is how you can differentiate between F4-3200C15Q-32GVK and F4-3200C15D-32GVK:
> F4-3200C15*Q*-32GVK -> *4x* 8GB
> F4-3200C15*D*-32GVK -> *2x* 16GB


Well it seems to be incorrect as
F4-3200C15Q-32GVK has 4 x F4-3200C15-8GVK and for sure not 4 x F4-3200C15-16GVK (which are 16 GB sticks itself)


----------



## Clukos

3600MHz CL16 G. Skill RGB


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK has 4 x F4-3200C15-8GVK and for sure not 4 x F4-3200C15-16GVK (which are 16 GB sticks itself)


It was obvious what I meant but I fixed it, thanks.


----------



## AlvoErrado2

Jedec Info from Kingston Predator 3333 MHz CL16 HX433C16PB3K2/16, well it seems to be incorrect, is the same info from Corsair Vengeance 3200 MHz CL16 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ---->> https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32995947/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.png.html


----------



## ressonantia

Here's my contribution:

G.Skill 3333MHz CL16 (F4-3333C16D-16GVK)


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoErrado2*
> 
> Jedec Info from Kingston Predator 3333 MHz CL16 HX433C16PB3K2/16, well it seems to be incorrect, is the same info from Corsair Vengeance 3200 MHz CL16 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ---->> https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32995947/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.png.html


I can't add it without a screenshot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> 
> G.Skill 3333MHz CL16 (F4-3333C16D-16GVK)


Thank you very much, it has been added to the list on Reddit.

I'll update this thread about once a month because the formatting is a pain in the ass.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3400C16R 4x8GB


----------



## AlvoErrado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I can't add it without a screenshot.


I'm just saying that the link is exactly the same for both, until someone provides the correct information of the Kingston Predator,
It would be better to delete the link because the information is wrong.


----------



## Krahll

G.SKILL Ripjaws V F4-3600C17D-16GVK



Regards.


----------



## WARNOV

Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB) 3600MHz (16-18-18-36) CMD32GX4M4B3600C16


----------



## Artikbot

*KFA2/Galax HOF DDR4-3600 (2x8GB)* *HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162K* *:*


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoErrado2*
> 
> I'm just saying that the link is exactly the same for both, until someone provides the correct information of the Kingston Predator,
> It would be better to delete the link because the information is wrong.


Now I finally understand what you mean. I fixed the link (on Reddit, I'll update this thread later).

@Voodoo Jungle

@Krahll

@WARNOV

Thanks, added.

@Artikbot

Your RAM is already in the list.


----------



## Calio

What is the difference between Samsung or Hynix IC G.SKILL 16GB (2 x 8GB) Ripjaws V Series DDR4 PC4-25600 3200MHz Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB?

I have this model and am wondering if I should return it for something better. I haven't started to build my system yet, but I should be starting tomorrow. Here are my other parts if this helps in providing your input / advice.

Ryzen 1600 (non x)
ASRock AB350M Pro4 AM4 AMD Promontory B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
EVGA GTX1060 6gb videocard
WD Black 500gb 7200 rpm 64mb cache hard disk drive
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD
Corsair CP-9020122-NA 650W ATX12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XEKong




----------



## gaster

F4-3200C16D-16GTZ


----------



## gaster

G.Skill F4-3000C16D-16GISB

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c16d-16gisb


----------



## josephimports

Team Xtreem TXD416G3733HC18ADC01


----------



## AlphaC

Dumped Micocenter's EVGA SuperSC DDR4 3200MHz (16-18-18-38 1.35V labeled) via Linux


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



# decode-dimms version 6231 (2014-02-20 10:54:34 +0100)

Memory Serial Presence Detect Decoder
By Philip Edelbrock, Christian Zuckschwerdt, Burkart Lingner,
Jean Delvare, Trent Piepho and others

Decoding EEPROM: /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/10-0052
Guessing DIMM is in bank 3

---=== SPD EEPROM Information ===---
EEPROM CRC of bytes 0-125 OK (0x242D)
# of bytes written to SDRAM EEPROM 256
Total number of bytes in EEPROM 512
Fundamental Memory type Unknown (0x0c)

---=== Manufacturing Information ===---
Manufacturer Synertek
Custom Manufacturer Data 36 16 36 00 00 16 36 ("6?6???6")
Manufacturing Location Code 0x16
Part Number 6

Decoding EEPROM: /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/10-0053
Guessing DIMM is in bank 4

---=== SPD EEPROM Information ===---
EEPROM CRC of bytes 0-125 OK (0x242D)
# of bytes written to SDRAM EEPROM 256
Total number of bytes in EEPROM 512
Fundamental Memory type Unknown (0x0c)

---=== Manufacturing Information ===---
Manufacturer Synertek
Custom Manufacturer Data 36 16 36 00 00 16 36 ("6?6???6")
Manufacturing Location Code 0x16
Part Number 6

Number of SDRAM DIMMs detected and decoded: 2



In retrospect I should not have gotten them but I was really curious about the ICs

Windows 10 PE hwinfo lists Hynix


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








AIDA64 result


I will try for a Thaiphoon burner shot on Windows (using liveUSB right now)

Thaiphoon burner


----------



## gaster

Some Crucial DDR4 2400 from Micro Center

http://polariton.ad-l.ink/8LPRDjTgj/image.png


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Thanks for all your entries, I have updated the original post.


----------



## tarot

TXWD416G3600HC18ADC01

not available anymore really

ok i have team extreme Samsung b die BUT won't go past 2933.


----------



## Sgang

My contribute
Corsair Vengeance LPX
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


Max speed 2666 CL15 on ASrock, 2933 on Gigabyte CL17


----------



## MynRich




----------



## leareynl

Geil EVO X 3200 CL 16 is listed as Samsung B die on your list but there are also kits with that same part number that have Hynix ?FR chips.

Full name of the kit : GEX416GB3200C16DC

Single Rank 2x8GB
Presumably AFR chips but i cant tell for sure.

Here a screenshot that tells it is Hynix :


----------



## DrWhiskey

After the 1403 update for crosshair 6 i got 3200mhz at 15-15-15-15-36 with F4-3200C15D-32GTZ (2x16GB). I would like to know if anyone is using this ram and if higher speeds are achievable. Thanks in advance


----------



## bardacuda

G.Skill 3200C16 GVKB 8 Gig sticks can also be E-die. I forget the exact week from the serial number but it was May of 2016, so probably anyone buying new won't have to worry about it.


----------



## danoz0r

My contribution

F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR

Not managed to overclock it more than 2933 as of now


----------



## Severon300

Team T-Force / Night Hawk 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 Model THBD416G3000HC16CDC01

http://rgho.st/6wbdCj8XD.view


----------



## AlphaC

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclockers.ru%2Flab%2F85777%2Fobzor-i-test-chetyreh-modulej-operativnoj-pamyati-ddr4-2133-amd-radeon-r7-r748g2133u2s-obemom-8-gbajt-na-platformah-intel-kaby-lake-i-amd-ryzen-agesa-1-0-0-6a.html

*AMD Radeon R7 R748G2133U2S Memory*

Green


H5AN4G8NMFR-TFC

Black


SK Hynix H5AN4G8N * FR-TFC

Horrible decision by AMD.

They could have improved platform compatibility across the board by releasing Samsung B-die at a reasonable price for black PCB R7 branded RAM , with the green 2400MHz DIMMs (Hynix/Micron/etc) for Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 3 builds. That's essentially what GSkill FlareX is doing. Instead we get a poor version of Gskill Fortis.


----------



## boldenc

Could someone confirm if the Corsair Dominator 3466 C16 CMD16GX4M2B3466C16 is using the Samsung B die?


----------



## MynRich

I bought this RAM rated for 3600 15-15-15-35 1.35v but that XMP says it's better?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Your XMP profile corresponds to DDR4-3200 bin. G.SKILL made something wrong when programming the XMP profile. I would RMA your kit or flash the correct XMP profile from F4-3600C15-8GTZ SPD which you can find in the SPD database of Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Your XMP profile corresponds to DDR4-3200 bin. G.SKILL made something wrong when programming the XMP profile. I would RMA your kit or flash the correct XMP profile from F4-3600C15-8GTZ SPD which you can find in the SPD database of Thaiphoon Burner.


Oddly, upon a double check, it's reporting properly now? Not sure why the first result was binned as that?


----------



## MizDiana

Team Group Model#: TLGD416G2400HC15BBK

16gb sticks (2x16gb), advertised as 2400mhz 15-17-17-35 1.2v



Currently I've been running it at 3333mhz, with the advertised clocks. 15-17-17-17-35-1T are set manually, which helped, and the rest are on auto. This is on an ASUS B350-f gaming board. The clock that, uh, follows 35 (I'm a novice) has set itself to 76 at this speed . It's 53 or 52 in the xmp profile, depending on what program you ask, but my board did NOT like taking that setting off of auto.

My Ryzen 1600 is at stock, as I've been overclocking memory first. I'll probably drop the memory down to 3200 for stability & on the assumption that overclocking the CPU may add some stress to the system. Voltages haven't needed much. I upped the DRAM voltage to 1.35v and VTTDDR to the corresponding .675v. SOC increased itself automatically from .9v to 1.1v on my board, so I removed the offset I'd initially programmed in. It's not quite stable. The memory managed 8 hours of Prime95 blend just fine (and I randomly threw a pointless hour of Aida64 memory+cache test at it with no problems), but 5 passes of Memtest86 found 2 errors. Assuming a little voltage or dropping to 3200 gets it stable after I overclock the CPU, I'm EXTREMELY happy with the purchase, as it was basically the cheapest 32gb kit I could find new at the time. Dunno if I got lucky in the silicon lottery, or it after the new BIOS updates there's not much reason to stay away from random Hynix sticks anymore.

Edit: if experienced overclockers have advice re: where timings need to be tighter, even if it gives up mhz or on possibly stabilizing it without dropping to 3200mhz, I'm all ears.


----------



## christoph

wouldn't this list be better if you add what speed are they running once overclocked too?


----------



## caknuckles

Team T-Force / Night Hawk 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 Model THWD432G3200HC16CDC01

On Asus Zenith Extreme, 1950X, I was not able to post at 3200 with DOCP. I was able to post at 3066 in DOCP. No tweaking yet, but will try later.

Ran Prime95 for over two hours.

Samsung 'B' die.


----------



## Mysticial

Here's some 16GB sticks...

*F4-3200C16D-32GVR*

4 x 16GB - Confirmed *unstable* at all speeds 1600 - 2666 MHz and all timings - with and without XMP
2 x 16GB - Stability Unknown



*F4-3300C16Q2-128GTZKW*

Stability Unknown - Currently being tested.


This set belongs to a different machine. I'm just testing it temporarily on my Ryzen.


----------



## Trix8080

G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16 GB kits : F4-4133C19D-8GTZR
S/N = 1732A5002537741 & 1732A5002537742


where to host photos


----------



## geckochi

Another 2x16GB kit:

This is version 4.31 (as denoted by a sticker on the box) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Corsair Vengence LPX 16GB 3200MHz Hynix M-Die
Still to confirm above 2133MHz as have not had time yet.


----------



## L0nerism

Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16

I've been using this kit for a week and it's proved to be stable, so far. XMP works, but I opted to manually enter most of the timings as some were loose.


----------



## Nemesis158

I got this ram because it was on sale. Havent been able to get POST at any speed between 2800-3200mhz

*Edit* I did a little tweaking and got it to boot into windows at 3066mhz. 16-17-17-17-38 and adjusted a few other subtimings with SOC at 1.1625v
seems to be running stable so far

G.Skill 16GB 3200mhz c16 F4-3200C16S-16GVK


----------



## johndms

CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 listed as containing Samsung B-Die. Seems to also contain Hynix M-Die.


----------



## j4uj4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndms*
> 
> CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 listed as containing Samsung B-Die. Seems to also contain Hynix M-Die.


You should check for the Version 4.xx for Samsung, 5.xx for Hynix

BTW, I am looking for one of them and not sure which one is better for Ryzen
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB 3000MHz (2 x 16GB) CMD32GX4M2B3000C15 Ver 4.31
GSKILL Trident z DDR4. F4-3200C14D-32GTZKO (2x16GB)
Some advise please, I am very appreciated


----------



## T0B5T3R

G.Skill RipJaws V black 64GB (4x 16GB), DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14Q-64GVK)



oc @ 3200 CL14 1T no problem

snap19102016194022.png 39k .png file


----------



## ilgello

G.Skill Ripjaws V black 8gb (2x4gb) - F4-3466C16D-8gvk



They are on the x99 bench now, will test them once I'll get this ryzen system I am building for a friend


----------



## Xuper

What's different between "A-die" and "M-die" ?


----------



## kkrume

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16gvkb
overclocked and twiked to 3200 1.4v on gigabyte gaming g3


----------



## Neilthran

Contributing!

Memory is Corsair Lpx CMK16GX4M1B3000C15 v5.39 , 1 stick of 16gb ddr4 3000Mhz. I got it running with manual settings at 2933 15-17-17-35 1.35v, soc auto changes from 0.813v to 1.1v with 2933mhz. Motherboard is Asus Strix B350-F, bios version 0902. For some reason inside windows, programs like cpu-z report a cas latency of 16, not 15. The bios reports 15.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 MHz CL14 F4-2800C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die


For me this is Hynix M-die.

Runs at the XMP settings with the given timings no problem, however adding the 3000Mhz CL15 sticks doesn't boot and gives three beeps when I'm using all four slots. Three slots work fine.

Anyone with a 64GB kit here who can give SPD for 2800Mhz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws V black 64GB (4x 16GB), DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14Q-64GVK)
> 
> 
> 
> oc @ 3200 CL14 1T no problem
> 
> snap19102016194022.png 39k .png file


Great.


----------



## rich345

G.Skill 64GB (16GB X 4) - F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*rich345*, your SPD is corrupted. The part number is wrong.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> *rich345*, your SPD is corrupted. The part number is wrong.


Thanks for letting me know. I ran Thaiphoon Burner again and the SPD read fine this time.

G.Skill Trident Z RGB 64GB (16GB X 4) - F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR


----------



## pmatio

Corsair Dominator Platinum - CMD32GX4M2B3466C16


----------



## patrickdziura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkrume*
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16gvkb
> overclocked and twiked to 3200 1.4v on gigabyte gaming g3


M-die? How did you booted with 3200 MHz with AB350 Gaming 3? Here with 3200 MHz the board doesn't boot. What are the voltages?


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi guys,

I plan on building a pc with amd ryzen 1700x using a gigabyte ax370 aorus gaming 5.

What 16gb x 2 ram can you recommend?

I'm planning to upgrade to 64gb in the future, that's why I'm looking for two 16gb sticks.

This build will be used for video editing and after effects.


----------



## kkrume

This are my newest settings Ram @ 3200 Mhz 1.42 V Soc @ 1.1 V
Gskill F4-3000C15D-16GVKB Hynix m-die in dual chanel 2x8 GB
tested with memtest 4 passes and MemTest64 3 hours no errors


----------



## patrickdziura

Thanks. I'll try these timings with my memory at 3066 MHz (It's M-Die too, but my Gigabyte Gaming 3 doesn't boot at 3200 MHz, only with Soc @ 1,3v+)


----------



## mijotter

Might be a silly question but, the RAM sticks listed are the 8gb sticks. Do the accepted Samsung B-die models apply to the appropriate 16gb sticks as well?


----------



## koscum

http://imgur.com/KbTR4


I recently bought another 32GB of Kingston's Predator 3000MHz RAM, but it turns out that these are using Samsung's components (wasn't Kingston hardcore Hynix user in the HyperX segment?!). These were two individual 16GB sticks, while 32GB I already had was a kit of 2 16GB sticks (those are Hynix-M). Sadly, Thaiphoon can't quite determine what kind of die these are using; maybe B or C?


----------



## BeerCan

Team T-Force / Night Hawk 2x16 (THWD432G3200HC16CDC01) Running fine so far on my Aurous X399 TR @ 3200


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkrume*
> 
> This are my newest settings Ram @ 3200 Mhz 1.42 V Soc @ 1.1 V
> Gskill F4-3000C15D-16GVKB Hynix m-die in dual chanel 2x8 GB
> tested with memtest 4 passes and MemTest64 3 hours no errors


I have the G.Skill Trident Z 3000MHz 16GB kit that uses the Hynix-M die. I've been at it for days trying to get 3200MHz stable with tighter timings. I've just used the same settings as yourself and it's passed 1 hour of memtest so far.

I've got my DRAM voltage at 1.4V instead of 1.42V and SOC voltage at 1.14V

I will run some further testing with lower voltages when I get the chance.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Saw on the second page that CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16 is Samsung B-die.

Anyone know what the info is for CMK16GX4M2*Z*2666C16?

2666mhz version of the "Ryzen" LPX kits, but at 1.2v instead of 1.35v.. so got me wondering if it possibly has the same samsung b-die as the 3200 Ryzen kit, could save myself $30 kangaroo dollars and overclock myself.


----------



## Shaav




----------



## arvind-d

Anyone still needing these info, I found a much better list with much more kits and descriptions. This list has helped me find my current RAM. Even though the site is in German it is very easy to understand.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/die-ultimative-hardwareluxx-samsung-8gb-b-die-liste-alle-hersteller-06-12-17-a-1161530.html


----------



## dspx

Corsair Vengeance LPX 2 x 8GB - CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix A-die


----------



## emissary42

arvind-d said:


> Anyone still needing these info, I found a much better list with much more kits and descriptions. This list has helped me find my current RAM. Even though the site is in German it is very easy to understand.
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...liste-alle-hersteller-06-12-17-a-1161530.html


Thank you, i am glad the list was helpful to you =)

ps: Any adds from international visitors are always welcome!


----------



## Mech0z

Are 2 x 16GB always dual rank? 

I will be buying Ryzen+ (Unless it underperforms for some reason) and I need low profile memory to fit with my Fractal Define C + Noctua D15 (Think 37mm is max) and some of the only 3000+ memory I can find are Corsair LPX, but all those listed here are single rank


----------



## emissary42

16GB modules on retail kits are alrways dual rank until higher density memory ICs become available.


----------



## Mech0z

emissary42 said:


> 16GB modules on retail kits are alrways dual rank until higher density memory ICs become available.


Thanks, then Corsair LPX should be fine 

Do you happen to know if there is any preference (Other than being able to upgrade later) of going 4x8GB or 2x16GB ?


----------



## arvind-d

Mech0z said:


> Thanks, then Corsair LPX should be fine
> 
> Do you happen to know if there is any preference (Other than being able to upgrade later) of going 4x8GB or 2x16GB ?


I debated this same question for a while and after quite some research decided that if I wanted 32GB then 2x16GB would be the way to go as apparently it doesn't stress the memory controller as much as 4x8GB would. 
To be on the safe side, I looked for Samsing B-Die 2x16GB kits and settled on the 4000MHz C19 Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2F4000C19).
It's booted right up at 3200MHz using XMP profile (No post at 4000MHz obviously). I haven't tried too much aggressive overclocks yet and settled on 2800MHz C15 @ 1.27V for the time being.
Which mainboard are you using?


----------



## Mech0z

arvind-d said:


> I debated this same question for a while and after quite some research decided that if I wanted 32GB then 2x16GB would be the way to go as apparently it doesn't stress the memory controller as much as 4x8GB would.
> To be on the safe side, I looked for Samsing B-Die 2x16GB kits and settled on the 4000MHz C19 Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2F4000C19).
> It's booted right up at 3200MHz using XMP profile (No post at 4000MHz obviously). I haven't tried too much aggressive overclocks yet and settled on 2800MHz C15 @ 1.27V for the time being.
> Which mainboard are you using?


I am using a Z77 board atm  I will be purchasing X470 and Ryzen+ so I am just researching for that so I know what to look for

But the 4000Mhz might be ok and just use lower MHz and tighter timings

But atm I am looking at either the K7, 370-F (For best onboard sound as I dont want an external DAC) or maybe Crosshair, of course all in their X470 varients


----------



## hichkas

Here is mine ( sit on ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA beside i7 6700k)

in case of this is Hynix m-die can i use it on x370+1700x at dual channel with 3200mhz?!

G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=89985&thumb=1


----------



## grevster

I have Corsair Vengeance 3200 MHz 2x8GB Dual Kit CL16 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 rev 4.24

They are Samsung 4 Gb E-Die, Dual Rank.


----------



## luiztosi

is A-die much worse than B-die?


----------



## luiztosi

dspx said:


> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2 x 8GB - CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix A-die


is a-die much worsr than b-die? i want to use on my ryzen 5 - 1600.. it will work? 

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Veng...1523823762&sr=8-1&keywords=CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## dspx

luiztosi said:


> is a-die much worsr than b-die? i want to use on my ryzen 5 - 1600.. it will work?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Veng...1523823762&sr=8-1&keywords=CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


Hynix A-Die (AFR) has nothing to do with Samsung B-Die. If you can, buy Samsung B-Die - usually 3200 CL14.
Here is a list that might help you: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## dspx

By the way, here is a great B-Die finder:

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## ProjectV8

Here is my contribution:
Kingston HyperX KHX2400C15D4 / 4G
Micron B-die that easily reaches 3200Mhz 16-17-17-17-34 1.35V
I have been able to start the system with 3400Mhz, but it needs a lot of time to adjust.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

I'm going to be making a Ryzen 2700X build, likely with the Crosshair VII Hero, and I'm trying to find the literal best DDR4 16GB (8x8) RAM kit available for Ryzen.
Price is not an issue. 

I know that it's got to be Samsung b-die memory, but I can't imagine that all b-die is binned the same (not sure on that - never mem OC'd before other than XMPs).

So is there a 16GB DDR4 kit that is "the best" for Ryzen CPUs?


----------



## neojack

for a 8+8 Kit, if you want to ensure max compatibility, i would get FlareX kits.
those are the most compatible.
but they are pricey

I did get a Gskill kit myself because i wanted a 16+16 kit @ 3200c14 and this does not exist in the flareX flavour


----------



## neur0cide

I believe the "8x8" is a typo, since Butthurt Beluga talks about "16GB" and the C7H only features 4 DIMM slots.

I recommend G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. The B-die on these kits are of high quality and binned for low latency.
There are more expensive kits around, but those are mostly binned for high clock speeds, which are by no means achievable on Ryzen.


----------



## Mech0z

Are there any difference between Flare-X and Trident-Z or should the die quality be about the same?

Also what is the cheapest certain Corsair Vengeance LPX b-die kit is? 3400+ ?


----------



## Mech0z

Edit: Double post


----------



## tmotu

*Ryzen 7 1700 on ASRock AB350M pro 4*

Im currently using F4-3200C16D. (Bought it at the spur of the moment. It seems they arent compatible with AMD platform. But in the Raven Bridge memory tab it is shown as compatible)
I checked the QVL for memory on asrock website and it shows F4-3866C18D-32GTZR is compatible. But on checking on G.Skill's website it says it's only compatible with x299(kraby lake)
Or do you have any suggestions? What should i do?


----------



## magicase

I'm looking to getting the 2700x soon and was wondering about ram. I know in the past with the 1st gen it had some trouble with the ram but with the 2nd gen can you use any ram in the market or does it still have to be the ones with "AMD compatible" on it?


----------



## Avenger001

*Ryzen 7 2700x - Gigabyte gaming 7 - Trident z 4266*

I decided to go with these:16GB (2x 8GB) G.Skill Trident Z - F4-4266C19D-16GTZA

The system was stable at 3600mhz cas15 15 - 15 -15 - 36 -50 @1.4v - I am still checking to see if i can go lower with the timings
I was also able rum them stable at 3466mhz cas14 14 -14- 14-30 - [email protected] 1.4v - Had better results especially in games.

The F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW kit was out of stock at the time;I would recommend getting those instead.


----------



## Juuhuu

I bought ripjaws V C14-8GVK and today realized it's written intel xmp 2.0 ready on them. When I load XMP profile in bios, memory runs normally 14-14-14-34 @ 3200mhz.

Contacted gskill support and they wrote:

Due to the Ryzen platform being a new and different architecture, in terms of memory compatibility, other memory series may not provide the same level of compatibility as our “For AMD series” memory kits, which includes the FORTIS series, Flare X series and the Trident Z RGB for AMD series. Since you are able to run F4-3200C14D-16GVK at rated XMP frequency on your ASRock X470 Taichi motherboard, it is not necessary to change the memory kit.

What do you guys say? Should I add 20$ for Flare X?
When computer boots, bios/post booting is slow.. there is black screen for 10-15sec. Can that be because of the memory?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Didn't se any listing for Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX Right now running at only 3200MHz all stable, can do 3333MHz but with some stability problems and boot, run Windows but not much more at 3400MHz. Blaming X370 chipset MB for that, hoping Asus Prime x470 Pro would do better.
DOCP 3000 modified to those values only.


----------



## Moparman

At current prices the Team Dark Pro 3200C14 Bdie seems to be a great pick. I have it in 2 systems and at stock 1.35v can do [email protected] no problem on both 2700x and Taichi boards. I did try 3600 with no issues but I ran out of time the other night. Will update more later. 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313711


----------



## maslows

http://rgho.st/7jXgNXztr/image.png


----------



## neojack

16GB modules are dual-rank

dual-rank memory is faster than single rank, so 3600 dual rank is more like 4000-ish single rank
I don't think 3600 dual rank is possible on ryzen right now.

the max i have seen is 3333 . and it's like winning the silicon lotery
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...el-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb-2.html

Most succes are obtained with this kit : F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
depending if you win the silicon lottery with you CPU/MB/RAM, you could set it between 2800 and 3333. but it need manual settings
Personnaly, i was able to get 3333 stable with this kit, a 2700x, and Gigabyte x470 gaming7 motherboard

but then i had an unrelated hardware failure, and i bought everything again. on the new (but same model) of hardware I was not able to boot at more than 2800. same Bios settings.


then I ordered a FlareX Kit (cutom ram for AMD Ryzen)
the max rated speed for 16GB dual rank is 2933C14 : https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2933c14d-32gfx
I ordered the flareX 64GB kit @2933C14, and received it today. I will test it tonight.

don't take the 2933c16 kit, i think it's based on lower grade Hynix memory

edit :
i worked iwith XMP ! here are the results https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb-2.html#post27505190

I will post here the pictore of jedec specs lateer, because now the file attachment system of OCN is bugged and does not work for me and others. https://www.overclock.net/forum/177...12-unable-upload-attachments-confirmed-6.html


----------



## maslows

What about: F4-3866C18D-32GTZR	
Its listed at: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#MemoryPR
As Pinnacle QVL & also listed at: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/
Or would: F4-3200C14D-32GTZR	just be the better option


----------



## PIRATA!

I'm sorry guys...but if we can't go for both, is it better to prefer _Dual Rank_ upon _Samsung B-Die_ or opposite?

I am looking at the 3000 and 3200 MHz rams, both C15 and C16 ones, for keeping them at their declared timings and MHz. Is it better to prefer C15 upon 3200 MHz (C15+3000MHz) or opposite (C16+3200MHz) ??

Thank you very much.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.hw-journal.de/testberic...-rgb-pro-16gb-ddr4-3600-test?showall=&start=7


Samsung on the vengeance RGB Pro ?


----------



## emissary42

Also confirmed by Thaiphoon Screen in another review @ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...b-pro-ddr4-3600-im-test-b-die-tritt-icue.html


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.xanxogaming.com/reviews/gigabyte/aorus-rgb-ram-3200-mhz-english/4/


Gigabyte AORUS RGB Memory , the sample did not have much overclock headroom on Ryzen.


https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=201741
Testing on i7-8700k only yielded 3733Mhz CL17 17-19-19-39


----------



## dima1967

Hello, everybody!

I am the beginner in building my PC, but I have already some good opinion about AMD Ryzen, so I decided to take Ryzen 7 2700X for my future PC. I have already chosen the motherboard, but have some problems with final decision about choice of 16 Gb memory. I am thinking about F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW, 2 x 8Gb, but confused with such parameters as DUAL RANK and SINGLE RANK vs DUAL SIDE and SINGLE SIDE. Actually, I really do not understand what is the difference and whethr this particular memory will fit my AMD 7 2700X and mothrboard, or I will face problems with this memory. 
And if I see this in the internet shop:* F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW, 2 x 8Gb,* what actually I buy?? Double or single...or what?
*And the main question:* If I buye that particular memory, will it work properly with my hardware configuration?

Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Motherboard: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi

I have studied this list https://www.overclock.net/forum/1805...on-thread.html, but think I still need clarification from forum members.

Thank you indeed.


----------



## emissary42

F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW are Single Rank and Single Sided. 

DDR4-3600 XMP with full auto settings probably won't work and that is the case with most Ryzen systems. However they should work just fine at manual settings, up to the limit of your Ryzen IMC and MB. In that regard they should be comparable to other decent retail Samsung 8Gbit B-Die based kits.


----------



## dima1967

Hello.
I feel comletely lost in my attempts to chose appropriate memory for me PC, I am building. But finally, I have found one option and just whant to clarify whether this memory F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX has Samsung B-Die chip or not?
Definitely I will have:
Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Motherboard: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi

And now I am looking for memory 2x8=16 GB. And I prefer G.Skill
I have found on the official site of G.Skill that particular memory: *F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX* and it was recommended for AMD Ryzen by G. Skill in April 2018.
Also, I have found this memory on the QVL list of my Gigabyte MB.
But I can not find anywhere information whethr this particular memory has Samsung B-Die chip or not? Could anyone help me with this?

Thanks and regards,
Dmitry.


----------



## dspx

dima1967 said:


> Hello.
> I feel comletely lost in my attempts to chose appropriate memory for me PC, I am building. But finally, I have found one option and just whant to clarify whether this memory F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX has Samsung B-Die chip or not?
> Definitely I will have:
> Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi
> 
> And now I am looking for memory 2x8=16 GB. And I prefer G.Skill
> I have found on the official site of G.Skill that particular memory: *F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX* and it was recommended for AMD Ryzen by G. Skill in April 2018.
> Also, I have found this memory on the QVL list of my Gigabyte MB.
> But I can not find anywhere information whethr this particular memory has Samsung B-Die chip or not? Could anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Dmitry.


It should be Hynix MFR.

Did you check here first?
*https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/*


----------



## DtEW

*CMR32GX4M2C3000C15 rev. 4.31 (Corsair Vengeance RGB 2x 16Gb, DDR4-3000 Cas15)*

CMR32GX4M2C3000C15 rev. 4.31 (Corsair Vengeance RGB 2x 16Gb kit, DDR4-3200 Cas15)

This kit (note the specific revision) was listed on the QVL of the ASUS Prime X470-Pro as one of the faster 32Gb kits for Zen+. The kit itself is marketed by Corsair for Intel platforms. Notably, the QVL indicates that the set is populated by Samsung chips.

In accordance with the ASUS-claimed compatibility, it runs at nominal XMP/DOCP settings (3000Mhz, 15-17-17-35, 1.35V) and is >24hr stable w/Prime95 on the forementioned MB w/a Ryzen 2700X. So it fulfills the promised one-click compatibility, and is great-running out-of-the box.

Wanting to explore if there was more in it, Typhoon Burner revealed a shocker: this was Samsung B-die in-hiding.

MEMORY MODULE	
Manufacturer	Corsair
Series	Vengeance RGB
Part Number	CMR32GX4M2C3000C15
Serial Number	00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label	16GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10
Architecture	DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade	DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity	16 GB (16 components)
Organization	2048M x64 (2 ranks)
Register Manufacturer	N/A
Register Model	N/A
Manufacturing Date	Undefined
Manufacturing Location	Taiwan
DRAM COMPONENTS	
Revision / Raw Card	0000h / B0 (8 layers)
Manufacturer	Samsung
Part Number	K4A8G085WB-BCPB
Package	Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count	8 Gb B-die (20 nm) / 1 die
Composition	1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency	1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays	15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported	16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T...
Supply Voltage	1.20 V
XMP Certified	1499 MHz / 15-17-17-35-52 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme	Not programmed
SPD Revision	1.0 / January 2014
THERMAL SENSOR	
XMP Revision	2.0 / December 2013
Manufacturer	Seiko Instruments
Model	S-34T04A
Revision	21h
Sensor Status	Enabled
EVENT Output Control	Disabled
Temperature Accuracy	B-Grade
Temperature Resolution	0.2500°C (10-bit ADC)
Current Temperature	31.500°C
Negative Measurements	Supported
Interrupt Capability	Supported
10V of VHV on A0 pin	Supported


----------



## Avalar

Could you guys help me with this? Trying to finally get what I payed for out of my RAM, but I lack the knowledge.










The user in the red box has the same RAM, CPU, and board as me. I don't know where, or what, some of these settings are, like "OFF, RZQ2, RZQ4" and "procODT" for example. Nothing I tried would boot, and I'm stuck at 2133 MHz, but I'm probably doing it wrong. I've OC'd my CPU to 3.8GHz and it runs fine as far as I can see.

Also, I'm not using the latest BIOS, but neither is the user above. Would updating help? Right now I'm on P3.30.


----------



## emissary42

Did you verify your kit is based on Hynix 8Gbit MFR?

DRAM ICs used can vary for models like this and what works for one type of IC might not for another one.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Avalar said:


> Could you guys help me with this? Trying to finally get what I payed for out of my RAM, but I lack the knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The user in the red box has the same RAM, CPU, and board as me. I don't know where, or what, some of these settings are, like "OFF, RZQ2, RZQ4" and "procODT" for example. Nothing I tried would boot, and I'm stuck at 2133 MHz, but I'm probably doing it wrong. I've OC'd my CPU to 3.8GHz and it runs fine as far as I can see.
> 
> Also, I'm not using the latest BIOS, but neither is the user above. Would updating help? Right now I'm on P3.30.


The "off, rzq/2 and rzq/4" are referring to RttNom, RttWr, and RttPark resistance. RZQ is 240ohm so RZQ/2 is 120ohm which is crazy and 4 would be 60ohm which is probably right for RttPark. I would say OFF, OFF, and RttPark at RZQ/4(60ohm) would be better but I dont use that board so I havent a clue. They will be in either the memory settings area or possibly AMD CBS menu? ProcODT will be there with it. He also could be using a modded BIOS that unlocks those values on that particualr board bc it is a B350 and they usually dont have the customized settings more expensive boards have.



dima1967 said:


> Hello.
> I feel comletely lost in my attempts to chose appropriate memory for me PC, I am building. But finally, I have found one option and just whant to clarify whether this memory F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX has Samsung B-Die chip or not?
> Definitely I will have:
> Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi
> 
> And now I am looking for memory 2x8=16 GB. And I prefer G.Skill
> I have found on the official site of G.Skill that particular memory: *F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX* and it was recommended for AMD Ryzen by G. Skill in April 2018.
> Also, I have found this memory on the QVL list of my Gigabyte MB.
> But I can not find anywhere information whethr this particular memory has Samsung B-Die chip or not? Could anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Dmitry.


The 2 best B Die kits for Ryzen are the 3200c14 and 3600c15 as far as I have seen. My 3200c14 runs beautifully and Ive had it OCed to pretty much every setup between 3200 and 3666 successfully. Ultimately 3533 at cl13 or cl14 with tight timings performs the best for now



emissary42 said:


> F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW are Single Rank and Single Sided.
> 
> DDR4-3600 XMP with full auto settings probably won't work and that is the case with most Ryzen systems. However they should work just fine at manual settings, up to the limit of your Ryzen IMC and MB. In that regard they should be comparable to other decent retail Samsung 8Gbit B-Die based kits.


Yes, they do quite well from what I have seen. I have seen them stable at 3733 cl14 so far.



maslows said:


> What about: F4-3866C18D-32GTZR
> Its listed at: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITXac/index.asp#MemoryPR
> As Pinnacle QVL & also listed at: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/
> Or would: F4-3200C14D-32GTZR	just be the better option


The 3200c14 almost certainly will be better but keep in mind that dual rank memory does not OC near as well as single rank. Do you need 32gb of RAM? If you just game and do normal tasks go with the 16gb single rank ram instead, If its a dedicated workstation then the 32gb is fine.


----------



## Avalar

@CJMitsuki

Thanks a lot for the reply! Wish I could ask the guy, but it looks like he’s been inactive for some time. I’ll post a picture when I get home if I think I’ve found those settings. I wonder what any of this stuff does for overclocking RAM; I don’t get any of it.

Also, I know SoC voltage apparently can’t be changed through the BIOS on this board, but can be done with some third-party software. Know anything about that? Idk if it’s necessary to change it for the overclock, but the user who did it listed his SoC voltage.


----------



## Avalar

emissary42 said:


> Did you verify your kit is based on Hynix 8Gbit MFR?
> 
> DRAM ICs used can vary for models like this and what works for one type of IC might not for another one.


Here's my RAM in Thaiphoon:


----------



## CJMitsuki

Avalar said:


> @CJMitsuki
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply! Wish I could ask the guy, but it looks like he’s been inactive for some time. I’ll post a picture when I get home if I think I’ve found those settings. I wonder what any of this stuff does for overclocking RAM; I don’t get any of it.
> 
> Also, I know SoC voltage apparently can’t be changed through the BIOS on this board, but can be done with some third-party software. Know anything about that? Idk if it’s necessary to change it for the overclock, but the user who did it listed his SoC voltage.


SoC voltage is crucial to memory OC but each cpu IMC is going to be unique and his voltage probably will no work the same as yours would since each cpu is going to differ as well as the memory dies. Safe range for SoC voltage is 1.2v and below as above that you will degrade your IMC faster which will ruin the memory OC capabilities of the CPU over time. Usually 1.05v-1.1v is where most find stability is best for 3200-3600mhz but that is something you will have to play with and find for yourself. Rtt resistances also help out a great deal with stability as does the ProcODT resistance, the other settings he mentions is his Cad_Bus DrvStr settings which he says is 30-30-40-60. I have used those values for certain memory setups. Most setups for 2nd gen will be 24-24-24-24ohm or 20-20-20-20ohm but again the unique qualities of each user's silicon play their part on these values. Ultimately having access to these settings doesnt guarantee you a successful overclock but they greatly increase your chances since the algorithm that the board would use is subpar as it has no way to know if your chip is a golden sample or a normal one and will be less likely to provide optimal values for these settings and if you cant control them bc they arent in the BIOS then the board auto controls them for you. 

You can use "Ryzen Timing Checker" software shown below to find these values that are currently being set on your memory as long as the software is able to access them. Also you should check out @1usmus DRAM calculator as it can give insight to values that have worked for your particular ram as well as other people in the thread share useful info for Memory OC and usmus pops in often with useful technical information. A screenshot of the DRAM calculator is below as well as the link to his thread. The screenshot of the calculator I have included shows Hynix MFR timings for 3200 "safe" preset as well as some of the other settings for you. I would highly recommend using that software and thread to better understand memory overclocking as it can get very complicated. Another important thing to note is that usmus also has a Bios Mod thread and may be able to shed light on your motherboard or he may have even made a mod for your board or you can request him to make one. He is a very knowledgeable person in these subjects and helps many people out here. I will post a link to that thread below as well. I would go as far to say that Usmus has done more for Ryzen memory capabilities than AMD themselves as I have heard multiple times that even AMD has been known to use his calculator for the knowledge it contains.

Bios Mod thread

Ryzen Timing Checker


Spoiler














DRAM Calculator Thread


Spoiler


----------



## Solohuman

ProjectV8 said:


> Here is my contribution:
> Kingston HyperX KHX2400C15D4 / 4G
> Micron B-die that easily reaches 3200Mhz 16-17-17-17-34 1.35V
> I have been able to start the system with 3400Mhz, but it needs a lot of time to adjust.


Few months late I know but thanks for posting this! I picked up same kit for ridiculously low price. So I'll be kicking off with the new build on these sticks but on B450 platform.


----------



## Avalar

Still very confused. Seriously wondering how that user Maddreg got some of those numbers with this board.

For one thing, in BIOS, I can't set the RAM higher than 2000MHz without enabling the "XMP 2.0" or whatever profile, which sets the timings to 16-18-18-18-38. Of course, this profile doesn't work. When I do this, setting the DRAM Voltage to anything past 1.300 makes the number _red_ instead of the default white, so I'm guessing it doesn't like that; at least, my PC would never boot when it was like that.

I can't change the SoC Voltage in the BIOS, at least in version P3.30, and I don't see anywhere in the change notes for the newer versions that the feature to change SoC has been added. I tried changing the SoC Voltage through Ryzen Master, like I read that others have done, to 1.1 (closest I could get to 1.087) too. In this software, you can't set the RAM speed past 2000MHz, either. Restarted my PC with the CPU at 3.8GHz, RAM at 2000MHz, and SoC of 1.1. Computer won't boot; no beeps, either. Had to shut off the computer, turn it back on, and eventually it booted up again, and I went back to the BIOS. The CPU overclock stayed, the RAM was back to default 2133MHz.

And about Ryzen DRAM Calculator, I'm not sure where that left column of numbers is supposed to come from. The timings displayed in Ryzen Timing Checker, or the ones given to you when you push the "R-XMP" button in Ryzen DRAM Calculator, OR the timings listed when enabling the XMP profile in the BIOS? I tried the latter, and DRAM Calc gave me timings that I couldn't even enter in my BIOS (some were over the maximum). Also, any settings DRAM Calc decides to give me, the DRAM Voltage it provides is a number I can't set in the BIOS, like 1.365 (I've been able to set it to 1.35 or 1.4, but nothing in between). I've tried a few of the suggestions DRAM Calc has given me, with and without GearDown and PowerDown enabled, but none of those worked. I tried using higher voltages on the CPU, up to 1.35, and disabling Cool n Quiet, but that didn't have any effect.

Doesn't look like 1usmus made a modded BIOS for Asrock motherboards, either. I'm guessing updating to a newer BIOS version still wouldn't allow me to change the SoC Voltage _and_ the RAM speed at the same time, so I'm not sure what I should do next. I mean, at least, I can get a stable 3.8GHz out of my Ryzen 1600, for what I use my PC for, that is. I wonder if 2133MHz RAM is bottlenecking my system, though.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Avalar said:


> I wonder if 2133MHz RAM is bottlenecking my system, though.


Your best upgrade would be a premium motherboard. If you do decide to upgrade you should check out some of Buildzoids reviews bc he isnt sponsored by these companies and he doesnt care to speak about how crappy a mobo is. He is the only reviewer I trust with motherboards. Some of his reviews are on Gamers Nexus and he also has a YouTube Channel called "Actually Hardcore Overclocking". Ryzens infinity fabric uses memory speed to communicate faster so the higher the frequency (with good timings) the faster the cpu will become. So to answer your question about the bottleneck...Yes, not being able to at least get to 3200c14 is hurting performance quite a bit. If the cpu runs fine for you then leave it be but if you arent satisfied with it then id upgrade the motherboard to at least something at a mid range price point.


----------



## Avalar

CJMitsuki said:


> Your best upgrade would be a premium motherboard. If you do decide to upgrade you should check out some of Buildzoids reviews bc he isnt sponsored by these companies and he doesnt care to speak about how crappy a mobo is. He is the only reviewer I trust with motherboards. Some of his reviews are on Gamers Nexus and he also has a YouTube Channel called "Actually Hardcore Overclocking". Ryzens infinity fabric uses memory speed to communicate faster so the higher the frequency (with good timings) the faster the cpu will become. So to answer your question about the bottleneck...Yes, not being able to at least get to 3200c14 is hurting performance quite a bit. If the cpu runs fine for you then leave it be but if you arent satisfied with it then id upgrade the motherboard to at least something at a mid range price point.


I’ll probably do that then. Which one would you recommend? Besides not being able to OC my RAM to specification, I have no issues with my current board.

And btw, thanks a lot for your help and incite. I’m glad I was able to put this problem to rest! ^-^


----------



## CJMitsuki

Avalar said:


> I’ll probably do that then. Which one would you recommend? Besides not being able to OC my RAM to specification, I have no issues with my current board.
> 
> And btw, thanks a lot for your help and incite. I’m glad I was able to put this problem to rest! ^-^


Well, I wouldnt be able to recommend a mid range board bc I havent used them but pick a few that you are considering and see if Buildzoid has any reviews of them. He literally destroys a motherboard vendor if they are lying or selling garbage for too much. He has a recent video telling what all the x470 boards are good at and what their weaknesses are. If you arent keen on buying an x470 then check his x370 reviews since those boards are fairly decent price. The better motherboard you get the more control youll have in the bios with mountains of settings for literally anything you can think of. I use one of the more expensive boards and while it has the best VRM of all the x470 boards it has flaws with XFR and a couple of others. I remember him mentioning a certain Gigabyte x470 board being the best for memory OC but not great at anything else so that could be something to look into. I found the video and posted below


----------



## dspx

Avalar said:


> For one thing, in BIOS, I can't set the RAM higher than 2000MHz without enabling the "XMP 2.0" or whatever profile, which sets the timings to 16-18-18-18-38. Of course, this profile doesn't work. When I do this, setting the DRAM Voltage to anything past 1.300 makes the number _red_ instead of the default white, so I'm guessing it doesn't like that; at least, my PC would never boot when it was like that.


Set your DRAM voltage to 1.35 V and don't worry because it is the recommended voltage for XMP.


----------



## Avalar

CJMitsuki said:


> Well, I wouldnt be able to recommend a mid range board bc I havent used them but pick a few that you are considering and see if Buildzoid has any reviews of them. He literally destroys a motherboard vendor if they are lying or selling garbage for too much. He has a recent video telling what all the x470 boards are good at and what their weaknesses are. If you arent keen on buying an x470 then check his x370 reviews since those boards are fairly decent price. The better motherboard you get the more control youll have in the bios with mountains of settings for literally anything you can think of. I use one of the more expensive boards and while it has the best VRM of all the x470 boards it has flaws with XFR and a couple of others. I remember him mentioning a certain Gigabyte x470 board being the best for memory OC but not great at anything else so that could be something to look into. I found the video and posted below
> 
> Buildzoid Video on choosing a motherboard


Watched a few of his videos. He does a lot of listing the pros and cons of boards, but doesn't follow it up with "If you need a board for doing _this_, then get _this_..." Although, I'm sure anything's better than my $50ish mATX board. Not sure which cons of the boards he talks about will affect my overclocking potential.

I'll look into the GA-AX370-Gaming K7 and K5, though. Buildzoid said it was his favorite in an actual review video on Gamers Nexus. Any idea why the $80 difference in price between the two?

Eh, might go with Asus instead. Better reviews, and apparently widely regarded as having better BIOS. The ASUS ROG Strix X370-F GAMING was also mentioned for great memory OC capabilities.


----------



## Solohuman

Is this collection only for 16GB kits?


----------



## ndredeg

my ram 











Spoiler
















maybe b die 



Code:


https://s3.ap-northeast-2.amazonaws.com/global.semi/file/resource/2017/11/DS_K4A8G165WB_BC_I_Rev1_6-1.pdf


----------



## R0CK3T

F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## WoodroweBones

From my kit: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3733 (PC4 29800) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R


----------



## swiftwitchy

This set of 16GB x 2 Trident Z black 3733 mhz Ram is Samsung B-Die - F43733C17-16GTZKK


----------



## swiftwitchy

"G.SKILL TRIDENT Z Black & Black"

F4-3733C17-17GTZKK (2 x 16GB DDR4 3733 mhz CL17 RAM)

SAMUSNG B-Die = YES


----------



## et7878789

Team Group
T-Force NIGHT HAWK Legend RGB 4000 C18
(8G*2) 16G KIT
TEAMGROUP-UD4-4000


----------



## Ceremony64

*F4-2800C14D-32GVK (a pair of F4-2800C14-16GVK) is NOT Samsung B-die.* I bought it and found Hynix M-die instead.


Also, that RipJaws heatsink has poor uneven contact with some of the dice (center die have no or just partial contact with the metal shroud and its thermalpads).
Not sure how useful heatsinks on RAM actually are, but the G.skill ripjaws v seem counter intuitive and seem to trap the heat inside, making it worse instead of better in an airflow scenario...



P.S. returning it now :-(


----------



## soyasi

My ram

F4-3200C15-16GTZKY

https://openbenchmarking.org/result/1812050-SK-DDR43200C91 (2133MHZ)

https://openbenchmarking.org/result/1812053-SK-F43200C1571 (3200MHZZ) (XMP)

https://openbenchmarking.org/result/1812053-SK-F43200C1571,1812050-SK-DDR43200C91 (3200MHZ vs 2133MHZ)

http://rgho.st/8jNVcqKpl


----------



## Adamnfs

*G Skill Flaire X 3600 MHz CL 20 DDR4*

i have my Ryzen 1900x ThreadRipper 8 cores 16 threads running on 2 different sets of G Skill Flare X 3200 and running them at ..

3600MHZ DDR4 (In Quad-Channel -- 4x 8GB (32GB total RAM)

CL 20 - 20 - 20 - 20 - 40 Timings


and its been rock solid for those who want more ram speed from the flare X 3200 DDR4 kits.. mine are both dual channel kits i had purchased separately, my first flair x kit was bought right at release for my AM4 Ryzen 7 1800X then next set was right after the ..
ThreadRipper 1900X 8c/16t cpu was released on gigabyte x399 Aorus gaming 7 TR4 MB.

i get insane memory performance!!!!!


----------



## Anusha

*CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16*

Thought these were Samsung B-Die. I've seen reports of them being so, but mine isn't. Really disappointed!


----------



## L0nerism

Anusha said:


> Thought these were Samsung B-Die. I've seen reports of them being so, but mine isn't. Really disappointed!


That really sucks. I guess that's the reason why that kit is now $40 cheaper on Newegg.


----------



## dspx

Anusha said:


> Thought these were Samsung B-Die. I've seen reports of them being so, but mine isn't. Really disappointed!


3200 C16 are almost always guaranteed not to be B-Die. 3200 C14 is.

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## Anusha

dspx said:


> 3200 C16 are almost always guaranteed not to be B-Die. 3200 C14 is.
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


But this:
https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...0C16.png.9b010497ddb1d48c3c209a7af868cf51.png





L0nerism said:


> That really sucks. I guess that's the reason why that kit is now $40 cheaper on Newegg.


But yours is B-Die?


----------



## L0nerism

Yep. They're the same as the ones in that LTT image. Got them at the beginning of this year after fighting with a B3200C16 Hynix kit.


----------



## emissary42

Anusha said:


> Thought these were Samsung B-Die. I've seen reports of them being so, but mine isn't. Really disappointed!


They were never marked B-Die exclusive on my list, even though some people believe they were only produced from B-Die. In the end it was only a matter of time, until someone at Corsair did figure out how to bin Hynix ICs for AM4... their price premium was hardly ever justified to begin with, because of their mediocre specs.


----------



## gtz

Anybody on here with experience with Samsung s die?


----------



## hafizhassan

*Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200*

Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200


----------



## J0stik

*Hey there*

Hey Guys, realy nice thread ... but it is way complicated for me ... got ryzen 2700x and Asus prime x470 pro 

what Ram should i buy ?  3200mhz cl14 ... please post link, and i will buy it ... because i am really confused ... for 16GB of ram i am willing to give max 300 eur

thanks, and thanks again


----------



## Hale59

J0stik said:


> Hey Guys, realy nice thread ... but it is way complicated for me ... got ryzen 2700x and Asus prime x470 pro
> 
> what Ram should i buy ?  3200mhz cl14 ... please post link, and i will buy it ... because i am really confused ... for 16GB of ram i am willing to give max 300 eur
> 
> thanks, and thanks again


https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx for example


----------



## Dracoz

Hey guys so i just made an account because of this. 

I recently downloaded Taiphoon burner and i noticed with 1 sticks that i got an CRC error. 
It says that it got an error at the SPD Protocol section, see picture below.

Click here for pic: https://imgur.com/a/ou731Qj

What can i do to solve this? Sometimes i get a random black screen and i think this is because of this.... not sure tho..


----------



## Flitser

Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3000, this is CL16 wich i didn't find in the ist


----------



## Anusha

Dracoz said:


> Hey guys so i just made an account because of this.
> 
> I recently downloaded Taiphoon burner and i noticed with 1 sticks that i got an CRC error.
> It says that it got an error at the SPD Protocol section, see picture below.
> 
> Click here for pic: https://imgur.com/a/ou731Qj
> 
> What can i do to solve this? Sometimes i get a random black screen and i think this is because of this.... not sure tho..


related perhaps? https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-SPD-Checksum-Errors-w-HWiNFO64-Running


----------



## munternet

Have you stress tested the ram to check for errors?
I've had a few problems from overclocking my ram and writing errors to my drive because I didn't do the stress testing


----------



## Xeno1

Why is HWINFO showing 1.82 for VTT? On MSI b450 Tomahawk, 2133hmz? Funny thing is it shows the same at 2933mhz. is that anywhere near normal? Im reading that vtt should be about 1/2 of Dimm volts, and dim is like 1.26 max.


----------



## Xeno1

got an answer over at HWInfo forums. From Martin, its a generic reading and is not actually IMC/vtt. Hes removing it from next version.


----------



## CM_Elite_110

My RAM and what i have it running at.


----------



## Hynixclub

Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16 Single Rank 8Gb (_2 sticks, only one pictured_) - bought maybe two years ago. V5.39, which the internet repeatedly told me was Hynix MFR, but Thaiphoon says it's AFR, so: "???".

Part number CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## Mysticial

For those who care about capacity: 128 GB on 1st gen Zen. (4 x 32 GB)

Not officially supported, but it seems to work anyway. It did take a couple BIOS updates though.

CMK64GX4M2D3000C16 - Micron B-Die

This ram is supposed to go in my 3950X build planned for this month. But since AMD pushed that back, I figured I'd try them in an older box. (I need to make sure they're not DOA.)


----------



## DeyEatDaPooPoo

*Anyone Able to Identify What Samsung IC This Is?*

Been looking to upgrade to 32GB on the cheap while having a chance at decent performance via tuning and noticed this 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3000 CL16 kit of GeIL Evo Potenza model #GAPB432GB3000C16ADC being advertised as specifically designed for AMD Ryzen going on sale for $93, and I ended up getting it at Newegg's eBay store for a paltry $74 after 10% off from a coupon and 10% Bucks. 

According to Newegg, this kit was first available on 10/07/19 so there's no reviews or info on the web about it and based on previous data points I surmised it would be Micron B-Die but it ended up being some type of Samsung IC after installing and checking BIOS and with the latest version of Thaiphoon Burner. XMP worked just fine. Unfortunately, Thaiphoon doesn't have a full part number for this IC, with a read on either slot giving part number K4AAG085W?-BCPB which I couldn't find any info for whatsoever. My assumption would be Samsung D-Die, but the info I can find for it online points to a part number with K4A4G085WD, and of course if it were E or S-die the part number would end with those letters. Instead, I just get a question mark. The manufacturing date for the DRAM is very recent, November 4-8/week 45 of 2019 which is less than 1 month ago. Anyone got any info on these? Thanks so much in advance. :thumb:


----------



## Kainhander

*What Samsung Die is this?*

G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

Works well at 3266 14-14-14-30 on my Ryzen 2700 / Asus Prime X370 Pro. 

Thaiphoon reports Samsung D-die, but works well with the "Safe" B-die timings from "DRAM calculator for Ryzen". 
G.Skill support says Thaiphoon is correct as dies can change between batches, but the calculator doesn't have any support for 3600 speed D-die, or single rank D-Die that big.

Does anybody know what die "K4A8G085WD-BCPB" is?


----------



## emissary42

Since D-Die can not even come close to 3266 14-14-14 or 3600 15-15-15, these are 100% B-Die. 

Try rechecking them with an older version of TB, it is most likely a misreported die revision.


----------



## FaKeeN

Hello guys and happy holidays.After having a lot of problems with a memory kit i bought(g.skill 4000MHz CL18-22-22-42), it cant even run on 3200 cl 16 on ryzen 2700x i found a new one at a good price but i have no ideea if it's b.die or not.I havent found any sure answers, one post on reddit that said its not b.die and not much info.
I wont recive the memory very soon, maybe at least 1 or 2 weeks from now.
This is the kit, i emailed g.skill and asked them if this is b.die but i'm sure it will take some time for them to answer.
https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536218671/F4-3600C17D-32GTZKW-Qvl


----------



## Hequaqua

FaKeeN said:


> Hello guys and happy holidays.After having a lot of problems with a memory kit i bought(g.skill 4000MHz CL18-22-22-42), it cant even run on 3200 cl 16 on ryzen 2700x i found a new one at a good price but i have no ideea if it's b.die or not.I havent found any sure answers, one post on reddit that said its not b.die and not much info.
> I wont recive the memory very soon, maybe at least 1 or 2 weeks from now.
> This is the kit, i emailed g.skill and asked them if this is b.die but i'm sure it will take some time for them to answer.
> https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536218671/F4-3600C17D-32GTZKW-Qvl


According to this, it is B Die:

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/

Bookmark that site for future reference. :thumb:


----------



## FaKeeN

Yes, found them there to but..
https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsa...f43600c17d32gtzkw_32gb_gskill_ddr4_trident_z/
Also there is no review for that kit and the price for them in my country was very cheap.It's a little shady.


----------



## Hequaqua

FaKeeN said:


> Yes, found them there to but..
> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsa...f43600c17d32gtzkw_32gb_gskill_ddr4_trident_z/
> Also there is no review for that kit and the price for them in my country was very cheap.It's a little shady.


IDK.....the Reddit posts say it's not, but nothing to back it up really.

I guess you'll just have to wait and run TB to see. 

Saw a post on Amazon that CPU-z reports them as being Hynix.


----------



## emissary42

Hequaqua said:


> According to this, it is B Die: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


That is no longer true since Q3/2019. Check the original source at Hardwareluxx for confirmation and actual evidence.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Could you please add some more info to the OP on why we would want b-die, or some other "die"? "IC" has also not been defined. 



From the "b-die finder" website it seems that b-die is significantly more expensive. Often twice as much or more. So it seems there needs to be a very good reason to pay more for b-die.


----------



## Greatli

Kainhander said:


> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Works well at *3266 14-14-14-30* on my Ryzen 2700 / Asus Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> Thaiphoon reports Samsung D-die, but works well with the "Safe" B-die timings from "DRAM calculator for Ryzen".
> G.Skill support says Thaiphoon is correct as dies can change between batches, but the calculator doesn't have any support for 3600 speed D-die, or single rank D-Die that big.
> 
> *Does anybody know what die "K4A8G085WD-BCPB" is*?





I JUST got a new Trident Z Neo kit: *3800C14-16GTZN*. My kit also reports the same part number; *K4A8G085WD*. The 3800C14 kit works great at *14-15-15-34*, but HwInfo reports it as Samsung D-Die; which I think is a mistake.


I'm running R9 *3900x, F4-3800C14-16GTZN 16Gb* kit dropped in and enabled xmp, *MSI 1080ti*, AsRock *x570 Taichi
*



I suspect that it is mislabeled in Thaiphoon or something, because the numbers I am getting is insane. 



I also read that we are mistaken in thinking that Samsung stopped producing ALL b-die instead of just one product line of it; I can't remember exactly where, but the source pointed out that the public twisted the wording around to make it seem like they stopped all production.


I don't think anything except b-die could run these INSANE numbers. I've got my Infinity Fabric/UCLK/MCLK 1:1 OCed to 1900; but it also works well on FCLK 1933, if a little unstable.










Edit:






MaximilianKohler said:


> Could you please add some more info to the OP on why we would want b-die, or some other "die"? "IC" has also not been defined.
> 
> From the "b-die finder" website it seems that b-die is significantly more expensive. Often twice as much or more. So it seems there needs to be a very good reason to pay more for b-die.



Samsung B-Die is often touted as better than other ram dies (eg Hynix CJR, . The architecture of b-die makes it especially prone to having both *high clock speeds* AND *low latency* at the same time. Therefore; it is highly overclockable, and able to tighten timings very very well. No other ram right now can do both of those things as well as b-die. 





There is also information going around that states that Samsung no longer makes b-die. This, of course affects people's assumptions about its scarcity, and therefore people will pay more for it because they think that there is only a finite amount of b-die left to purchase. 



I have seen Samsung release information about b-die; and it seems that we might have been wrong, and Samsung probably still makes b-die, but they EOL (End of Life-d) a few of their b-die products, but not all of them.


----------



## AlpayY

Hi, so I just RMA's my Samsung B-Die F4-3200C16-16GVKA from January 2017, which was a VERY bad overclocker and received an identical kit which seems to have been manufactured April 2020.

Couldn't even do any frequency higher than it was rated for. As it's not listed like the GVK and GVKB dies I thought I'd post the Thaiphoon Burner readout here for you to add.

The only thing that changed in 3 years seems to be the manufacturer of the thermal sensor from ABLIC to OnSemi. I haven't tried overclocking the new kit yet.

Information about the manufacturing date has been taken directly from the label itself.


----------



## emissary42

These are already listed with screens from two different users.

Did you confirm the die revsion with the lot code? If not, I'd be interested in a photo of the new modules.


----------



## AlpayY

emissary42 said:


> These are already listed with screens from two different users.
> 
> Did you confirm the die revsion with the lot code? If not, I'd be interested in a photo of the new modules.


Hi emissary42! 

If those modules were already submitted they're not part of the list on page 1, so it'd be good if they were added... My bad tho. 

As I did not do what you said, here is a picture of the modules. If you want a picture of both of them I can do that in a few days when I disassemble part of my loop again. 
If however you wanted a picture of the memory chips themselves, I don't really want to disassemble the thing because of warranty... 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Struzzin

Tried 4 Kits all 16 GB (8X2) in my Ryzen 3700X
1- Viper Steel 4400 Samsung B-Die
2- G.Skill GVKB Hynix CJR Runs at 3600 Easy
3- G.Skill GVKB Dont have these right now
4- G.Skill GVGB Samsung C-Die


----------



## emissary42

AlpayY said:


> If those modules were already submitted they're not part of the list on page 1, so it'd be good if they were added... My bad tho.


Oh sorry, to clarify that: I am talking about my own B-Die list at Hardwareluxx, that one still gets updated.



AlpayY said:


> Hope this helps!


Yes, it did - thank you. The lot code in the picture confirms Samsung 8Gbit B-Die for your new kit.



Struzzin said:


> 1- Viper Steel 4400 Samsung B-Die


Thank you, will add it as the 2nd screenshot for that one in the next update.


----------



## Struzzin

@emissary42 

Not a problem

Hey I see your post on Hardwareluxx what is the most up to date info on Samsung C-Die ?

I have this G.Skill GVGB Kit and its awful on any Ryzen. 
(It ends with -10C and date is from August 2019)

Should these only be used on Intel systems?> 

Sorry to ask its hard to translate all the Hardwareluxx posts.


----------



## masteratarms

I have Corsair Vengence Pro RGB CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18 2 x 8GB. I have some Patriot 4400 viper steel like above on the way (I saw a goodish price on Amazon and I bought 2 sets). I just tried some mild overclock. I tried setting IF + MC to 1866 but I got eight errors in memtest86 USB stick. I don't know if it was my CPU or what so I tried 1833MHz and with 1 run of test 7 in memtest (I seem to recall that one being a good test), and 2 passes of TechPowerUp's program (screenshot). Timings as XMP profile.

One thing I don't understand is after using the thaipoon program a few times (opening and closing), it is giving less information but I got a screenshot. Need it still for the Patriot sticks.

Edit: I updated Thaipoon Burner and relayed the timings into DRAM calculator for Ryzen. With timings for Safe 3666, I got to 1862.9Mhz on RAM and NB frequency. I initially tried 3733 with the IF/2 * MF and it was stable with memtest. When I got into windows I was alerted by HWiNFO that my IF speed with less than 1800Mhz so I changed that. I have IF overclocking enabled which locks it to speed you set and I added 10mV for stability which was needed. 

I tried 3800 but was unstable on desktop so I put it back where it was. I'm going to try changing the timings to what DRAM calc recommends for 3800 MT/s.


----------



## emissary42

Struzzin said:


> Hey I see your post on Hardwareluxx what is the most up to date info on Samsung C-Die?
> 
> I have this G.Skill GVGB Kit and its awful on any Ryzen. Should these only be used on Intel systems?


They are actually pretty usable with Zen2 as well, however their scaling properties are very different from other ICs and so lots of people tend to have bad results with them.

Super compressed info drop:
- since they have low voltage tolerance, frequency scales mostly from timings (primaries, tRFC)
- going over their voltage threshold will result in negative scaling (reducing frequency headroom)
- the voltage sweet spot is below 1.35V in some cases and if over usually not by much
- average kits can hit 3600+ 18-20-20 no problem, good ones will do 3800 17-20-20, both sub 1.35V

For reference this is our thead about them for google translate: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...c-ergebnisse-im-startbeitrag-updated.1198323/


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is mine:
R5 3600 + Asus Prime X570-P


----------



## KtK_99

Hey,

Did not see my kit in the list on first page. Hope I'm not blind. 

Originally it's a 3200 CL16 kit ; 2x 16 Go ; Ref: BLS16G4D32AESB.M16FE

This is my first OC draft. Will edit this post when I refine things a bit. But it might at least give some data.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Hi guys! I'm gonna copy/paste my text from another thread because i think it's dead... Here goes:

I am having problems with my setup (R5 1600x + C6H) and Hynix CJR (2x8Gb Ripjaws V F4 C15 3000). Tryed playing with Dram Calc but no success. I can't seem to get it to work at more than 3000Mhz @CL15 (not fully stable). Tryed almost everything, but it's a bit too early to say - got it from RMA yesterday morning (as a supstitute for my old Ripjaws which had Samsung E-dies - they ran @3200MHz CL16 + tight subs). If i didn't know better i would say my IMC is crap but the funny thing is, my friend's Micron E-die (Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15) works great on my cpu. I had it running on 3466Mhz CL16 @ 1.38v with good sub-timings fully stable... So, i guess CJR is simply not very compatible with first gen Ryzen or it really requires some heavy tweaking... Anyway, i'll try to play with it again throughout these couple of days, if unsuccessfull i think i'll simply swap with my friend, he has R5 3600 + MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (CJR should work just fine on this)... Any chance a newer Bios could help? I'm asking because i'm on an older version of Bios (6401 with Agesa 1.0.0.6) because it should be best for first gen Ryzen...

Edit: I managed to get 3200 CL16 with a Bios update (7704 + Agesa Combo 1.0.0.4), all ODT settings on auto, timings are manual.
It's interesting to see that Auto setting prefers ProcODT @60 and RttNom/RttWr Disabled - where Dram Calc points to completely different values, guess it needs more tuning with CJR/DJR...
This is where i am at right now, i won't give up so easily but would apriciate any help/input. Thank you


----------



## Nighthog

Just bought 2x kits Kingston HyperX *HX436C17FB3K2/16*.

I was after some Micron Rev.J these kits should have. I wasn't expecting to get *Hynix DJR 17nm* in one kit and my target *Micron Rev.J 17nm* in the other kit.

They have "similiar" specs, but lottery is never to much fun when you are after the same chips on all. 
Was gonna run 4x8GB but this complicates things.


----------



## socal081

16gb Sticks of (Micron E-Die) HyperX Fury DDR4 3200


----------



## kenshinsars

3200Mhz Royals, not b-dies for sure.. dont always trust what Thaiphoon tells you, if you have c-die, Thaiphoon will show them as b-die


----------



## PraiseKek

Have these running at 3666CL14 @ 1.48V


----------



## emissary42

kenshinsars said:


> dont always trust what Thaiphoon tells you, if you have c-die, Thaiphoon will show them as b-die


It is easy enough to confirm that with the lot code on the label. It ends on -B/-C for the respective die revision.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

kenshinsars said:


> 3200Mhz Royals, not b-dies for sure.. dont always trust what Thaiphoon tells you, if you have c-die, Thaiphoon will show them as b-die


took a pic of my ram it ends in 10c so im guessing that means its a c-die they dont clock very good voltage past 1.425 seem useless 3533 seems to be the cap on my 3200mhz ram


F4-3200C16-8GTZKW


----------



## emissary42

Their voltage tolerance tends to be on the low end, but they do scale past 3800 from timings.

Use translator plugin or google translate if necessary: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...c-ergebnisse-im-startbeitrag-updated.1198323/


----------



## aepseidhe

Got hands on G.SKILL ...ARES 2x16 DR [email protected] - 2xF4-3200C14-16GAO
My CPU cannot do more than 1900 FCL but the memory seems to be doing up to 4000mhz at least:


----------



## emissary42

Since that is an unreleased SKU, can you please also post some pictures of the modules?


----------



## aepseidhe

emissary42 said:


> Since that is an unreleased SKU, can you please also post some pictures of the modules?


Sorry for late answer.
There are two versions 4x8GB (F4-3200C14Q-32GAO) and 2x16 (F4-3200C14D-32GAO):
here is the link to 2x8 from quad setup. They look the same (kind a ugly)


http://imgur.com/xG3UmKn


----------



## emissary42

@aepseidhe Thank you for the photo, will add the SKU with the next update later today. Is it known if these were sold in retail or if they were part of a prebuilt system?


----------



## aepseidhe

emissary42 said:


> @aepseidhe Thank you for the photo, will add the SKU with the next update later today. Is it known if these were sold in retail or if they were part of a prebuilt system?


np - as I will be at home ( in one month I guess) I will make photo of 2x16 GB - they were sold on polish e-bay equivalent by company which described them as OEM (so no for retail) - no additional info was provided.


----------



## Biscottoman

Guys is there any bin difference between these two models F4-4000C17D-32GVKB and F4-4266C17D-32GVKB, the first one is at 1.4v and the second one at 1.5v, I was looking for the second one but at the moment is almost impossible to be found. I will watercool the kit to push it at 1.55 / 1.6v


----------

